# Some recent pics because it's been a while! *lots of pics!*



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

An old thread of mine was recently resurrected and i was instructed to post some updated pictures, so here I am following orders :thumbsup:

The old thread was my http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/113497-lois-andrew-pups-9-5-weeks.html so now we get to fast forward a few years and during that time, Elena became a champion and most recently, had her own litter of puppies! Well, by litter, I mean ONE puppy but still  She free whelped a cute little girl puppy 2.5 weeks ago and has been a great mom. 









Here is Elena's finishing photo after she became a champion in January


And now, here are some more recent pics of her puppy

















Saying Hello to Aunt Lucy

And I just took this video of the puppy and I just happened to catch her first tail wagging and first bad*ss growl

Elena's puppy at 2.5 weeks - finding her voice! - YouTube



And in other news, we have Emma's last litter of puppies, who are now 6 months old. 








Here they are at 9 weeks old

Aastha has the girl (now named Mieka but was previously Gidget) and Beatriz has one of the boys who used to be Bruce but is now called Benjamin. 

And I have... Steve. :aktion033: Was called Steve at birth and is still Steve :thumbsup:


Here is Bellarata's Captain America (Steve)









who has started his show career and won Best Toy Puppy in show this past weekend :chili:

Steve is just this calm boy who is more than happy to just sit quietly ringside but when he goes in the ring, he just struts his stuff. These next pictures show how sweet he is and he and Marina just adore each other.











































And here is Steve chilling ring side a few weekends ago, right when he turned six months











And I can't make a thread without a pic of Marina and Lucy (our first maltese that we got as a pet) Lucy is our spayed pet but she and Marina have been doing VERY well in the junior showmanship ring. They are already qualified for Westminster (2 months earlier than they qualified last year) by winning 7 Best Junior Handler in 7 different shows so we look forward to going to New York again! Marina is 14 now and will be a freshman this year.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG the video is heart stoppingly cute and I think the pic of Steve giving Marina a kiss on the cheek is one of my all time favorite photos! Evah!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Ahhh!! Too much cuteness!! Loved loved the video!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my god.....the video and pics are great. All the fluffs are gorgeous and the one pic of Steve kissing Marina was precious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's been so awesome to see Elena become a champion and have her own puppy! Obi is an uncle  Puppy is seriously *adorable *and I hope she follows in her mother and grandmother's footsteps (paw prints?) to be a bellarata champion. Steve is the calmest, chillest, sweet little dude- the pics of Marina and him are also one of my favs! <3 :wub: I'm glad you've posted more pics


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love all the new pics! The new puppy is insanely cute, and a little tail wagging cutie like her mommy!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

As usual all your fluffs are stunning!!! I have to say Steve has stole my heart! What a little stud muffin he is. Of course I just love your sig pic of Elena. Every time I see it I say "OMG just look how gorgeous she is".


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hoaloha said:


> It's been so awesome to see Elena become a champion and have her own puppy! Obi is an uncle  Puppy is seriously *adorable *and I hope she follows in her mother and grandmother's footsteps (paw prints?) to be a bellarata champion. Steve is the calmest, chillest, sweet little dude- the pics of Marina and him are also one of my favs! <3 :wub: I'm glad you've posted more pics


Uncle Obi! Hard to imagine Elena as a mother because she is so... happy all the time but she has done very well! Such a good girl. :wub:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Oh my god.....the video and pics are great. All the fluffs are gorgeous and the one pic of Steve kissing Marina was precious. Thanks for sharing!


Oh thank you! I love the pics of Steve and Marina, the way he is just standing on her arm. Soooo cute! I didn't realize how cute they were when I was taking them because i couldn't really see because of the sun but then when i was looking through them in the car, I couldn't believe how sweet they were. 



Meilerca said:


> Ahhh!! Too much cuteness!! Loved loved the video!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!



StevieB said:


> OMG the video is heart stoppingly cute and I think the pic of Steve giving Marina a kiss on the cheek is one of my all time favorite photos! Evah!


I love it when the puppies start acting all bad*ss, it is just too dang cute!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread is cuteness overload. From the champion pic of Elena to the puppy cuteness to those adorable pics of Captain America with Marina...so so so cute.

Can't wait to see how beautiful puppy looks all grown up.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love them smoochie pics! And that little Steve is beyond adorable!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Love all the new pics! The new puppy is insanely cute, and a little tail wagging cutie like her mommy!


Yes, I have never seen such an insane tail wagger as her mother but it sure is endearing!!!! I know the judges loved it! 



mary-anderson said:


> As usual all your fluffs are stunning!!! I have to say Steve has stole my heart! What a little stud muffin he is. Of course I just love your sig pic of Elena. Every time I see it I say "OMG just look how gorgeous she is".


Steve is a little sweetheart - I just love him :wub: He's such an easy puppy, I wish all my puppies were this easy! 



eiksaa said:


> This thread is cuteness overload. From the champion pic of Elena to the puppy cuteness to those adorable pics of Captain America with Marina...so so so cute.
> 
> Can't wait to see how beautiful puppy looks all grown up.


I wish I could fast forward time so i can see this pup at 6 months, LOL. I'm so impatient!!!! And I spelled your name wrong and couldn't go back to edit, grrrr. We need longer than 15 min editing time!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! I love all the pictures and the video! Congratulations on Elena becoming Champion and having a puppy! Also, congratulations on Emma's puppies! And another congratulations to Steve winning Best Toy Puppy! The pictures are all great, but that one of Steve kissing Marina while she looks at the camera is just absolutely priceless!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, you know how much I love all your litters,:wub: keep the pictures coming, Congrats to you
I'm in your fan club


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Loving all the pictures and the video. Steve and Marina pictures are so adorable. But I'm loving even more having Benjamin as part of our family, for that I'll thank you forever. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh oh oh oh :wub: 
Mine, they should all be mine, I say!  
I love the Marina and Steve pictures! They are both stars. 

Puppy growling ... :wub: when I had my one and only Maltese puppy, there was that funny whirring noise coming from him from time to time. ... It took me a while to realize it was growling, not purring. :biggrin: I'm going to go back and watch the video again. (sigh)


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful! And those pics of Steve and Marina are way too cute!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aww, all gorgeous but Steve steal my heart :heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Your pics and video just made my day, Stacy!:wub: The video really made me giggle..loved the little tail wags and what I call little "wufflings"..:wub: Steve and Marina are just so cute together..Steve's temperament is a lot like my Eva's...aren't we blessed?!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, Stevie is so cute! And now I see the other pics were from when Elena was a baby! Adorable!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a great group of pictures! I loved the vid of the pup... such a [email protected]! LOL! :wub: Steve is such a sweetie. :wub:

And congratulations to Marina for qualifying for Westminster again! She has a lot of talent as a handler, and I'm proud to see it developing so smoothly! B)


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Too darn cute


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww very sweet pics!
I love Elena's puppy - I've seen pics of her on instagram. 
Steve is such a cutie too!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures Stacy! And the video, OMG, be still my heart (or should I be scared instead???). She is gonna be awesome. Love me some Steve too. Thank you so much for sharing your pups with us. I can't get enough!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What great photos!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that was so adorable seeing that sweet little puppy acting so big and tough. :HistericalSmiley: Steve is so gorgeous its breath taking. :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I loveeee the pics of Steve and Marina. So adorable and such affection between them. Made my day. Thanks for posting these great pics!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

These photos are amazing!! I love the kissy pic as well!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:faint::faint: So so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my! Cuteness overload! :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Just unbelievably too cute!!! What a blessing your maltese are!!! Love the video and photos.....just makes me what my puppy NOW!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Stacy, these pics are adorable. Emma's babies are too cute. Elena's baby discovering her voice was the cutest, my co-workers were gathered around my desk oohing and aahing. And of course Captain America..Steve is beyond words. I don't know how you can stand being around all those beauties.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your dogs are always so gorgeous, and seeing some of yours here belonging to SM members, we get a chance to see how wonderful and intelligent they are. The video of the baby made me say "Awww" Is there anything cuter than that? I'd be in puppy heaven at your house!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have such Puppy Fever after seeing that Video. :wub::wub: I love all of the pictures. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You're doing some FABULOUS breeding there, Miss Stacey -- and it's great that you have a "professional" handler living and travelling with you -- well definitely as good as any professional. Miss Marina is very special.

Love the little girl puppy, and, of course, Emma's last litter too.

Such cute pictures and a darling video. Congratulations on your breeding program!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Stacy WOW girl are you looking like a teenager! Great pictures and loved Marina and Steve.. thanks for sharing. :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Stacy, I had an very challenging day at work today and came home to see this thread. Instant smile and relaxation. Thank you for brightening my day with all the beautiful pics and the video.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I love all the pictures and the video! Congratulations on Elena becoming Champion and having a puppy! Also, congratulations on Emma's puppies! And another congratulations to Steve winning Best Toy Puppy! The pictures are all great, but that one of Steve kissing Marina while she looks at the camera is just absolutely priceless!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh thank you! Those pics of Marina and steve are some of my favorites too - sooo cute!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Stacy, you know how much I love all your litters,:wub: keep the pictures coming, Congrats to you
> I'm in your fan club


Aww! Thank you!!!! We miss you!



Dominic said:


> Loving all the pictures and the video. Steve and Marina pictures are so adorable. But I'm loving even more having Benjamin as part of our family, for that I'll thank you forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Benjamin went to the perfect home, so glad he is with you!!! And that he is being a (sort of) good boy :thumbsup::aktion033:


mss said:


> Oh oh oh oh :wub:
> Mine, they should all be mine, I say!
> I love the Marina and Steve pictures! They are both stars.
> 
> Puppy growling ... :wub: when I had my one and only Maltese puppy, there was that funny whirring noise coming from him from time to time. ... It took me a while to realize it was growling, not purring. :biggrin: I'm going to go back and watch the video again. (sigh)


I admit to watching the video a few times myself - soooo cute! I love how she has to think about it and then her whole body gets involved :wub:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Beautiful! And those pics of Steve and Marina are way too cute!


Thank you!!!



Tashulia25 said:


> aww, all gorgeous but Steve steal my heart :heart:


Stevie is a good boy. He is soooo sweet!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Your pics and video just made my day, Stacy!:wub: The video really made me giggle..loved the little tail wags and what I call little "wufflings"..:wub: Steve and Marina are just so cute together..Steve's temperament is a lot like my Eva's...aren't we blessed?!:wub:


YES very blessed!! We call 'erffing' at my house but she hasnt' quite got the erffing down yet 



sherry said:


> Oh, Stevie is so cute! And now I see the other pics were from when Elena was a baby! Adorable!


thank you!



mamapajamas said:


> What a great group of pictures! I loved the vid of the pup... such a [email protected]! LOL! :wub: Steve is such a sweetie. :wub:
> 
> And congratulations to Marina for qualifying for Westminster again! She has a lot of talent as a handler, and I'm proud to see it developing so smoothly! B)


Thank you! yes, total bad*ss in the making, I love it! Thank you so much for the nice words about Marina, she really enjoys showing dogs and i'm happy to have something we can do together. 



Cyndilou said:


> Too darn cute


Thank you!



Orla said:


> aww very sweet pics!
> I love Elena's puppy - I've seen pics of her on instagram.
> Steve is such a cutie too!


Thank you! I am looking forward to seeing how she turns out !



LuvMyBoys said:


> Great pictures Stacy! And the video, OMG, be still my heart (or should I be scared instead???). She is gonna be awesome. Love me some Steve too. Thank you so much for sharing your pups with us. I can't get enough!


Knowing Elena is her mother, we should probably be scared :HistericalSmiley:


----------

